# help chosse my new light



## golino (20 Oct 2014)

hi my new friends from uk i have to start my new aquarium in my life and i choose it to be planted and after i buy soil and seeds from china now its time to choose lights 4 my tank ,its a 25 gallons 60*40*40 cm so how much light i need by watt and what about T5 and Halida lights or something else a better for my case ? 
* plants 90 % are grass like java


----------



## Bhu (20 Oct 2014)

If I were choosing again I'd try T5. I went for LED si I can dim the lights, but feel the T5 would give better growth, especially on carpet plants.


----------



## golino (20 Oct 2014)

Cool ok if we say t5 theres many type of the white one called day light and normal white and pink or blue one which one better for fish and plants and can i make mix and how much light i need in watt, and finally could i find it in normal electricity shops or only in fish accessories shops and wat they call it in the market


----------



## Michal550 (20 Oct 2014)

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/cheap-ho-t5-fluorescent-tubes-update-with-photos.555/


----------



## Bhu (20 Oct 2014)

It's down to your personnel preference on the look! Different tubes create different looks on your fish and plants. All should be equal to a degree for growing. Above link should help.


----------



## kirk (20 Oct 2014)

I had better growth with our t5's, but this maxspect razor is so sexy I can't bair to part from it


----------



## kirk (20 Oct 2014)

Mmmmm


----------



## golino (22 Oct 2014)

we dont have many things like u in here my friend :/


----------



## foxfish (22 Oct 2014)

Will you be fitting the lights under a hood or suspended above the tank?


----------



## kirk (22 Oct 2014)

golino said:


> we dont have many things like u in here my friend :/


   same here,wish we got your weather   it was a second hand buy of ukaps, couldn't afford a new one.  I like the fact it's controllable. What things are you looking at.?


----------



## golino (22 Oct 2014)

They have a online shop in here?


----------



## kirk (22 Oct 2014)

Over 25 real posts I think, then you have access to all the loverly bargains lots and lots of them.


----------

